# Undercover Sympathies



## Riis Marshall (May 10, 2015)

Hello Folks

According to the limited reading I have done, police going into deep cover often end up having problems coming in from the cold.

My question is slightly different. Suppose my heroine is hired by a big business operation to go into deep cover and infiltrate a protest group then she ends up feeling sympathy for the group she has joined - maybe even to the point she accepts their world view and rejects that of her employer. Within intelligence circles does this syndrome have a specific name?

I found a reference to a book by Gary T. Marx, _Undercover,_ about American police working undercover. If none of you nice folks out there can answer my question, I may have to buy it but for now I hope to save the £5 (I may but it anyhow because from the sample pages I found it might make an interesting read for anybody writing thrillers).

Thanks in advance.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## voltigeur (May 11, 2015)

Try Google books the term your looking for may be in the preview.


----------



## stevesh (May 11, 2015)

Every example I can find refers to it as a type of 'Stockholm Syndrome'.


----------



## Riis Marshall (May 11, 2015)

Hello Steve

Thanks for that.

I thought it might be a special case of the Stockholm Syndrome. I just wonder if the pundits use any other term.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2015)

stevesh said:


> Every example I can find refers to it as a type of 'Stockholm Syndrome'.



In colonial times I think it would have been referred to as 'going native'. _Lawrence (sp?) of Arabia _comes to mind here.

Another place it comes up is in the case of the Patty Hearst kidnapping. She apparently crossed over and engaged in robberies the _Symbonese Liberation Army_.


----------

